# Social distancing activities



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 21, 2020)

With the Coronavirus scare im sure a lot of us are home "Social Distancing". I thought it would be fun to create a thread about whatever hobbies or activities we have to pass the time. I been reading a lot lately about The art of Bonsai. Today I figured I'd try my hand at it. These are my first three Bonsai Trees. I found the trees and the moss all in my backyard.


----------



## ZenHerper (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Maro2Bear (Mar 21, 2020)

They look great. Trim them way back as much as possible. Get urself some good bendable wire to wrap gently around a trunk or stem then bend gently to get a cool, look. Prune often. Keep small. I’ll check back in 25 years & see how they look.

ive been wood working more. Most recent vessel from a few cherry tree limbs ditched on the side of the road near our house.

.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 21, 2020)

Maro2Bear said:


> They look great. Trim them way back as much as possible. Get urself some good bendable wire to wrap gently around a trunk or stem then bend gently to get a cool, look. Prune often. Keep small. I’ll check back in 25 years & see how they look.
> 
> ive been wood working more. Most recent vessel from a few cherry tree limbs ditched on the side of the road near our house.
> 
> ...


Wow, that looks really nice! Ya I've heard with Bonsai step one is potting the plant. Step two is wait ten years.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 21, 2020)

This forum is some great social distancing


----------



## Tom (Mar 21, 2020)

I've been using the extra time to go to the range and practice my shooting drills. Getting some great times with all the practice. Its a private member's only range and each member has their own key. Most of the time I am the only one there. If another member is actually there, we each pick a different range to shoot at.

I re-did the forks and shock on my motocross bike, and intend the ride the hell out of it if it ever stops raining here. There is a big track with jumps and berms in the area where my ranch is, so I don't have to go anywhere for this.

I've been putting one or two batteries through my drone every day too. Having tremendous fun with that.

I bought an RC plane to fly around. That was fun until I had a bit of a hard landing on a windy day. Gotta replace a micro servo for the rudder, and then it will be ready to fly again.

I'm not used to having this much "free' time.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 21, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> This forum is some great social distancing


Very true. This is the only social media I do.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 21, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Very true. This is the only social media I do.


This is the most active and the most interesting one that I do.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 21, 2020)

Tom said:


> I've been using the extra time to go to the range and practice my shooting drills. Getting some great times with all the practice. Its a private member's only range and each member has their own key. Most of the time I am the only one there. If another member is actually there, we each pick a different range to shoot at.
> 
> I re-did the forks and shock on my motocross bike, and intend the ride the hell out of it if it ever stops raining here. There is a big track with jumps and berms in the area where my ranch is, so I don't have to go anywhere for this.
> 
> ...


Nice, sounds like your managing to stay busy. You could do some Social Distancing Falconry too lol.


----------



## wellington (Mar 21, 2020)

I love what your all doing. For about a week now I have not been able to do much of anything. My back went out ugh! When ever it starts feeling better I try to do a little, even if it's just letting my chickens out and my back goes back into pain mode. This sucks.
Just be sure everyone stays safe, stay the distance and remain covid free.


----------



## ZenHerper (Mar 21, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> This forum is some great social distancing



Yeah. People in real life never say "berms"...


----------



## Tom (Mar 21, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Nice, sounds like your managing to stay busy. You could do some Social Distancing Falconry too lol.


"Falconry season" is synonymous with cottontail hunting season which is from October 1st through March 31st. Its so warm here that the bunnies get busy reproducing here earlier than in some other colder areas, so most of us end our hunting season earlier than what is legally required. Its considered unethical to hunt babies or pregnant does, and none of us want any part of that, so we quit when we start to see the tell tale signs. For me that day was a couple of weeks ago. My birds are retired for the season and getting fed loads and loads of nutritious food so that they will molt and grow healthy new feathers and have time to rest and recover from a tough hunting season. Rick beat himself up pretty good crashing the brush and tackling jack rabbits. It was glorious to watch them do battle each and every time, but battle it was. They need the time off.

With all this free time now that I'm not working, I've considered getting them back out and hunting some more, but the fields are all full of babies and their moms now. Every time this idea pops into my head, I just have to remind myself why we stop in the first place...

These are the times that make me wish I had a little kestrel. With a kestrel I would be hunting introduced, non-native pests, so there would be a much shorter off-season for rest and molting, and all ages and sexes are welcome prey when trying to wipe out introduced pests. If I had a kestrel, I'd be training and hunting with it daily right now.


----------



## jaizei (Mar 21, 2020)

I've been thinking about making starting a Walstad tank.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 21, 2020)

jaizei said:


> I've been thinking about making starting a Walstad tank.


YES! I love his channel. They are so cool! My next project I was going to be a small Aquascape. Serpadesign is another really neat channel with some awesome ideas.


----------



## jsheffield (Mar 21, 2020)

Great thread!

I've been reading a lot lately, cooking a lot lately, doing a bit of writing (what's going on is throwing me out of my most productive headspace... something I have to get passed), and am about to start a new project:

*Building a PVC-pipe greenhouse for my tortoises, to extend their outside season*

I've worked up the plans for a 12'X10' by 4'high greenhouse using the Home Depot app on my phone, and have all the materials in an online shopping cart... once I place the order, they'll have the stuff ready for me on a cart ready to go later that same day which should minimize my exposure-time out in the plague zone of NH.

We're not on lockdown yet, so I'm hoping to get the stuff tomorrow or Monday, before the order comes down from the Governor.

Jamie


----------



## Charlie's pal (Mar 21, 2020)

Wow! Everyone on this thread has such interesting hobbies. I managed to plant several planters with testudo blend and Italian dandelion seeds for the tortoises this afternoon. 
This morning I took my three border collies to my friend's sheep farm to keep them in shape even though all the sheepdog trials have been cancelled. It is the perfect place to be when I start to get a little case of cabin fever. Just a wide open pasture, my dogs, the sheep and me!


----------



## wellington (Mar 21, 2020)

jaizei said:


> I've been thinking about making starting a Walstad tank.


I did a couple of similar ones a few years ago but used the paradise fish. It was a craze that started. Using the paradise fish and the peace lily plant.


----------



## LasTortugasNinja (Mar 21, 2020)

I work for a tiny Internet fulfillment company, so I’m still working. No quarantine for me.


----------



## Blakem (Mar 21, 2020)

My dad and I built this the last few days. My wife and I bought our first group of chickens and we are ecstatic!

I am a teacher and since I have some time off (we are getting ready to be more digital), I’ve had time to take care of my garden a little more.


----------



## Warren (Mar 21, 2020)

Maro2Bear said:


> They look great. Trim them way back as much as possible. Get urself some good bendable wire to wrap gently around a trunk or stem then bend gently to get a cool, look. Prune often. Keep small. I’ll check back in 25 years & see how they look.
> 
> ive been wood working more. Most recent vessel from a few cherry tree limbs ditched on the side of the road near our house.
> 
> ...


Nice looking job, I also turn wood as one of my hobbies.This bowl and saucer is made from a pick of burl wood, made it in one piece.


----------



## McKell (Mar 21, 2020)

jsheffield said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I've been reading a lot lately, cooking a lot lately, doing a bit of writing (what's going on is throwing me out of my most productive headspace... something I have to get passed), and am about to start a new project:
> 
> ...


What plants are you putting in the greenhouse for your torts? I have a marginated and I just started a smaller indoor gardening project to add more variety to his diet and fill my time during the quarantine so far I have carrots and a variety of greens growing but I am getting seeds delivered and would like to add even more.


----------



## jsheffield (Mar 22, 2020)

McKell said:


> What plants are you putting in the greenhouse for your torts? I have a marginated and I just started a smaller indoor gardening project to add more variety to his diet and fill my time during the quarantine so far I have carrots and a variety of greens growing but I am getting seeds delivered and would like to add even more.


I was unclear, sorry, the greenhouse will serve to warm up chilly NH mornings and evenings a bit so that I can get my Tortoise outside into their outside runs earlier... not have to wait until June.

Jamie


----------



## ZenHerper (Mar 22, 2020)

LasTortugasNinja said:


> I work for a tiny Internet fulfillment company, so I’m still working. No quarantine for me.



I work for a large grocery fulfillment company. Still working among the masses.

Chelonia only knows what's up my sinuses...


----------



## Tom (Mar 22, 2020)

I just went to the park to do some bite work with my puppies. I figured it would be a ghost town. Nope. Dozens of people out for a stroll. Lots of families and couples. Such a nice day right now, but expecting rain in a couple of hours. I guess everybody is feeling the need to get out of the house. The parks are much less crowded when people do their regular routines...


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 22, 2020)

I've always been a sort of recluse - I don't talk to my neighbors, don't see family (and my daughter only livres a half mile from me), don't leave the house but one day a week. But I do walk a mile around and around the pasture daily, and visit with my tortoises, and play with the kittens!


----------



## EllieMay (Mar 22, 2020)

I am home schooling my kids. One in kindergarten and one in high school.. I’m still working from home but that’s not enough to fill my day.. I’m getting my horses ( and myself) back in shape and spending lots of time at the deer lease. Getting back in sync with my alpha max... doing a bit of fishing.... giving ALL my critters a bit extra;-)


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 22, 2020)

Tennis on the nice days and Tom saw it- Pocahontas Park had folks double parking! Today my wife saw a group of young guys playing flag football on the soccer field-hmmm kinda opposite of social distancing! In my neighborhood it’s adult with adult drinks walking the younger family units!


----------



## Relic (Mar 22, 2020)

Huh...this is all falling into place. My wife has been practicing "social distancing" from me for years, I just didn't realize what it was called. Who knew?


----------



## Tom (Mar 22, 2020)

EllieMay said:


> I am home schooling my kids. One in kindergarten and one in high school.. I’m still working from home but that’s not enough to fill my day.. I’m getting my horses ( and myself) back in shape and spending lots of time at the deer lease. Getting back in sync with my alpha max... doing a bit of fishing.... giving ALL my critters a bit extra;-)


What is a deer lease? Alpha max?


----------



## jaizei (Mar 23, 2020)

I came across *this on Amazon*; maybe I've finally found an excuse to buy a melting furnace. Start making copper "soap" bars instead of just scrapping.


----------



## jaizei (Mar 23, 2020)

jsheffield said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I've been reading a lot lately, cooking a lot lately, doing a bit of writing (what's going on is throwing me out of my most productive headspace... something I have to get passed), and am about to start a new project:
> 
> ...




You have to be careful with those pvc greenhouses - they're a gateway to other advanced pvc structures.


----------



## EllieMay (Mar 23, 2020)

Tom said:


> What is a deer lease? Alpha max?


The deer lease is the wooded acreage that we lease for hunting, tracking, atv riding, etc.... The alpha max is my compound bow;~}. I love archery and used to shoot tournaments but that’s one hobby that’s been neglected for several years... we have a major wild hog problem here so combining some of my favorite hobbies to thin the population and make up for the shortage in meat seems like a win win for me;-)


----------



## Tom (Mar 23, 2020)

EllieMay said:


> The deer lease is the wooded acreage that we lease for hunting, tracking, atv riding, etc.... The alpha max is my compound bow;~}. I love archery and used to shoot tournaments but that’s one hobby that’s been neglected for several years... we have a major wild hog problem here so combining some of my favorite hobbies to thin the population and make up for the shortage in meat seems like a win win for me;-)


All of that sounds fantastic. If I lived anywhere near you, I'd go with!


----------



## ZenHerper (Mar 24, 2020)

My 2013 computer died.

So I spent today setting up all the Blocked websites and trackers in my new browser.


----------



## LaLaP (Mar 24, 2020)

Wow you guys have some great activities! 
I'm still working but am otherwise staying home and have lots more free time. I can't go to the pottery studio I usually go to so I just set up my own studio in my garage. I don't have a kiln but I'll just make stuff and fire it when the studio is open again. Here's the bowls I make: 


And the finished product:


And here's a fun plant pot:



My boyfriend is stuck at home and is making a website where people can play "Apples to Apples" and "Cards Against Humanity" remotely with friends. If anyone is interested I can send ya a link when it's finished. 

This slower pace of life is a nice silver lining for me. Feels great to have more free time!


----------



## Tom (Mar 24, 2020)

LaLaP said:


> This slower pace of life is a nice silver lining for me. Feels great to have more free time!



I'm enjoying all the free time too. I'm fine for a while, but the money thing will eventually be a problem. In the meantime, I'm getting in some good relaxation and playing with all my animals.


----------



## turtlebean (Mar 24, 2020)

Tom said:


> I've been using the extra time to go to the range and practice my shooting drills. Getting some great times with all the practice. Its a private member's only range and each member has their own key. Most of the time I am the only one there. If another member is actually there, we each pick a different range to shoot at.
> 
> I re-did the forks and shock on my motocross bike, and intend the ride the hell out of it if it ever stops raining here. There is a big track with jumps and berms in the area where my ranch is, so I don't have to go anywhere for this.
> 
> ...



Uh Tom! How have I read so many of your posts on this forum and not known you are into dirtbikes!! That is amazing! I actually came on here to share how dirtbiking is possibly the best social distancing activity ever lol.

Now that CT is pretty much shut down, all i’ve been doing is trail riding! There are some insanely technical trails around my house and neighborhood so that’s what’s been keeping me busy! Not really any good tracks in my area that are close, so I’ll have to wait until later in the spring to travel to those. I’ll post a pic of my bike below! Still a little tall for me, but i’m working on it!



Super cool to see a fellow rider on these forums, and a drone owner as well! I feel like we might be living the same life lol.

Anyways, working my way through the james bond series, call of duty, pizza rolls, and dirtbiking! All great ways to practice social distancing

-Julia R


----------



## Tom (Mar 25, 2020)

turtlebean said:


> Uh Tom! How have I read so many of your posts on this forum and not known you are into dirtbikes!! That is amazing! I actually came on here to share how dirtbiking is possibly the best social distancing activity ever lol.
> 
> Now that CT is pretty much shut down, all i’ve been doing is trail riding! There are some insanely technical trails around my house and neighborhood so that’s what’s been keeping me busy! Not really any good tracks in my area that are close, so I’ll have to wait until later in the spring to travel to those. I’ll post a pic of my bike below! Still a little tall for me, but i’m working on it!
> View attachment 288772
> ...


Now all you have to do is become a falconer and take a bunch of defensive shooting classes! I've got a head start, but plenty of time for you to catch up! 

Life on two wheels is thrilling. Its hard to put that sensation into words for people who don't do it, but I can't imagine NOT doing it. The sense of weightlessness and elation as you move through the wind, leaning into each turn... And then the literally feeling of flight for those that do big jumps... I've tried to explain to people that you don't just ride the bikes on a track, you also have to learn to fly them and make corrections and adjustments in the air. Every landing is both a relief and a disappointment. Relieved that I made it back down to earth safely, but disappointed that I'm no longer airborne.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 25, 2020)

Tom said:


> Now all you have to do is become a falconer and take a bunch of defensive shooting classes! I've got a head start, but plenty of time for you to catch up!
> 
> Life on two wheels is thrilling. Its hard to put that sensation into words for people who don't do it, but I can't imagine NOT doing it. The sense of weightlessness and elation as you move through the wind, leaning into each turn... And then the literally feeling of flight for those that do big jumps... I've tried to explain to people that you don't just ride the bikes on a track, you also have to learn to fly them and make corrections and adjustments in the air. Every landing is both a relief and a disappointment. Relieved that I made it back down to earth safely, but disappointed that I'm no longer airborne.


Years ago I rode a BMW Dual Sport for work and sadly 8-10 hours a day riding back and forth on the same street for only 7 blocks took the joy of riding out of me! A 90+ degree day on hot pavement sucked and no opportunity to do off road I gave it up! Now the shooting is a whole other ball of wax! I have travelled thousands of miles to compete in 3 guns and consider myself a fair shot! Funny I have outshot SWAT guys and had my *** handed to me by a retired beat cop! Funniest thing was when I was in NC and we were doing a long gun stage and the guy shooting accidentally hits his mag button and a half full 30 round mag goes rounds first into the mud. He picks it up and slaps it on his thigh twice and reloads- two rounds and he just made pottery in his chamber! NC red mud is a whole another kinda animal!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 25, 2020)

Today I made a small aquascape. When everything opens again I'll probably get a few small shrimp for it.


----------



## Tom (Mar 25, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Today I made a small aquascape. When everything opens again I'll probably get a few small shrimp for it.


Have you been watching shrimp videos on YT too?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 25, 2020)

Tom said:


> Have you been watching shrimp videos on YT too?


Yes lol, I've become addicted to this channel









SerpaDesign


Hi I'm Tanner! I am artist, designer, photographer, nature lover and DIY fanatic. My passion is to bring nature indoors and share my projects/ideas with othe...




m.youtube.com


----------



## Tom (Mar 25, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Years ago I rode a BMW Dual Sport for work and sadly 8-10 hours a day riding back and forth on the same street for only 7 blocks took the joy of riding out of me! A 90+ degree day on hot pavement sucked and no opportunity to do off road I gave it up! Now the shooting is a whole other ball of wax! I have travelled thousands of miles to compete in 3 guns and consider myself a fair shot! Funny I have outshot SWAT guys and had my *** handed to me by a retired beat cop! Funniest thing was when I was in NC and we were doing a long gun stage and the guy shooting accidentally hits his mag button and a half full 30 round mag goes rounds first into the mud. He picks it up and slaps it on his thigh twice and reloads- two rounds and he just made pottery in his chamber! NC red mud is a whole another kinda animal!


I've done a little IDPA. That was humbling. It exposes your strengths and weaknesses whether you want it to or not. That made me a better shooter.

I've always wanted to try 3 gun. Never really found a venue for it. Shotgun was my first love. Couldn't afford an AR or even the scope for one. Too young to buy a pistol at 18, so I got the Mossberg pump for $295 and put thousands of rounds through it. One friend commented, "That's not shooting. That's blowin' stuff up!" I enjoy it tremendously and still do. Pistol came next, then precision rifle, and I didn't learn carbines until 2008. Now I'm schooled and competent with all of them. Hard to pick a favorite.


----------



## Blakem (Apr 1, 2020)

Blakem said:


> My dad and I built this the last few days. My wife and I bought our first group of chickens and we are ecstatic!
> 
> I am a teacher and since I have some time off (we are getting ready to be more digital), I’ve had time to take care of my garden a little more.
> View attachment 288601
> View attachment 288602


And it’s done!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 1, 2020)

Blakem said:


> And it’s done!


Very nice!


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Apr 1, 2020)

Tom said:


> I've done a little IDPA. That was humbling. It exposes your strengths and weaknesses whether you want it to or not. That made me a better shooter.
> 
> I've always wanted to try 3 gun. Never really found a venue for it. Shotgun was my first love. Couldn't afford an AR or even the scope for one. Too young to buy a pistol at 18, so I got the Mossberg pump for $295 and put thousands of rounds through it. One friend commented, "That's not shooting. That's blowin' stuff up!" I enjoy it tremendously and still do. Pistol came next, then precision rifle, and I didn't learn carbines until 2008. Now I'm schooled and competent with all of them. Hard to pick a favorite.


I got an FN-Semi Auto shottie and with hot bird loads it is a beast. I have shot some IDPA and 3 gun with evolving IDPA. The handgun guys were like a blur on the pistol and pretty sad on the rifle with the big learning curve that usually does not take long with their single minded dedication! I shot against a guy with a mossberg semi auto that had a super tube extension- 8" bast the muzzle with blast residue to show it was used. 10 plates in like 4-5 seconds, I think the empty shells took longer falling to the ground. For some it is what they do for fun, hobby, every second of not working! My Doctor prefers tennis for my heart so I have little time now


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Apr 1, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Today I made a small aquascape. When everything opens again I'll probably get a few small shrimp for it.
> View attachment 288785
> View attachment 288786


Sea Monkeys----Please!!!!!


----------



## Tom (Apr 1, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> I got an FN-Semi Auto shottie and with hot bird loads it is a beast. I have shot some IDPA and 3 gun with evolving IDPA. The handgun guys were like a blur on the pistol and pretty sad on the rifle with the big learning curve that usually does not take long with their single minded dedication! I shot against a guy with a mossberg semi auto that had a super tube extension- 8" bast the muzzle with blast residue to show it was used. 10 plates in like 4-5 seconds, I think the empty shells took longer falling to the ground. For some it is what they do for fun, hobby, every second of not working! My Doctor prefers tennis for my heart so I have little time now


All of them take a lot of practice. That's for sure. Thousands of hours and tens of thousands of rounds downrange. I'm decent with a pistol and rifle, but I can outrun almost anyone with my pump gun. Even the semis. I went to a new school that I'd never been to before. The owner/instructor of the facility allowed me to take his SG Refresher course, based on the other facilities I'd been to and the instructors I'd studied under. On day one of class, he saw my empty gun in the rack and started making fun of it and me. No ghost rings, no sling, no Vang Comp barrel, no breaching tool. Just a run of the mill, well worn, Mossberg pump gun. Once we got to the range and I left all of his top students in the dust, he stopped making fun of me and asked to shoot it. I obliged. I got a little smile and a "hmmph..." sort of noise and not another word was said about it.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Put together another small pond. I'm going to use this one to grow fresh water plants to replace the plants destroyed by the turtles in the big pond. Might add a few goldfish, and who knows maybe a couple more turtles in the future.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 12, 2020)

Fishing would be great. And I've got a few good fishing holes.
There are endless canals and ponds around.
But I lack the energy to do so, and anyone to do it with.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 12, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Fishing would be great. And I've got a few good fishing holes.
> There are endless canals and ponds around.
> But I lack the energy to do so, and anyone to do it with.


That's the best kind of social distancing.


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 12, 2020)

Cooking, cooking, cooking~~~~~


----------

